# The perfect target



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, i started like everyone else with tin cans. Decided that i needed a smaller target so, i drilled a golf ball and hung it on a string. Worked great in helping with smaller groups but when hit you never knew where the ball would go. A couple times right back at me. Needed some thing softer. Stole a hollow rubber hockey puck from the grandkids. Better, but still some bounce back. Got this idea to take a tennis ball and drill a hole for string and cut it like an orange. Wala, works great, mo more bounce back and only 3" in diameter, perfect target.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Some pictures of my backstop and my targets. Tennis ball is working great.
Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Looks good, what distance are you shooting?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

10 to 20 meters, seems indestructible so far, lead balls hit it and fall straight down. Another benefit is that it is very quiet when hit, a dull thud. Might be helpful if you have sensitive neighbors.
Philly


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent idea, Philly. Thanks!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

The low-noise tennis balls are a great idea ... I will definitely be using that on my new backstop. Thanks !


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

yep, excellent idea


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

One little criticism, get the blanket up off the deck because it makes a place for bugs the way it is. Otherwise I like your setup a lot.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

philly said:


> 10 to 20 meters, seems indestructible so far, lead balls hit it and fall straight down. Another benefit is that it is very quiet when hit, a dull thud. Might be helpful if you have sensitive neighbors.
> Philly


That's a good size target for that distance; yesterday I was hitting, practice, plastic golf balls at 10, it's very satisfying.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

The range is 80 yards from the house, not worried about bugs, it also doubles as an archery range. I can shoot a max of 45 yards. 
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks 4 sharing... im gonna make one


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

At first I thought that I would leave the bottom attached but as it worked out I decided to cut straight through. Still maintains the round shape and controls the shot better. It has over 150 shots on it with .375 and .440 Cal. lead so far and still holding up well.
Philly


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh wow never thought about this! I like it may just use it when ive destroyed all the pop cans in my posession, Love that metal crunching sound!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Good idea! I will try that!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad you guys like it. Just came to me the other night. 
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Anybody try this yet? Feedback welcome.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I think it's a great idea, and = plan to use one as soon as my EPS arrives.
Speaking of noise, I was so desperate to shoot earlier that I dusted off my 55# longbow, leaned a piece of 3/4" thick wood planking against the retainer wall, and stuck at with a half dozen arrows. Even limiting myself to a partial draw still caused the arrows to punch all the way through the wood with a loud report (THWAACK!!!), and hit the retainer wall behind. Had a hard time extracting them too. Good thing I had hardened steel field tips on there, because broadheads would have shattered on the stone. Pics to follow in a bit.
p.s. Philly - I ordered an archery target online (I need excuses to get outdoors and get some much needed exercise), but it'll be a week before it arrives. I'd be happy to bring my bow over to your range sometime.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Brad, range is set up for ss right now, did not get hay this fall for the backstop. With the leaves falling my range is getting more exposed to general traffic along the road so it sees limited use now. Been shooting inside my fenced yard at 10 m at a pellet trap.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Next time we get together i will bring along a full size deer foam silouette i have for you to have a go at with your long bow.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

philly said:


> Anybody try this yet? Feedback welcome.


I'v got one hanging in front of a couple of tee shirts.... makes quite a nice noise when you hit it..... much more durable than cans and quieter to... thanks 4 the idea.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

U R welcome, mine has over 400 shots on it and still looks the same.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

> Pics to follow in a bit











BTW: If it looks like the angles are odd, it's because the fencing plank kept bucking and shifting with each impact, causing each arrow to hit it at a slightly different angle. Anyway, I had to use a hammer to tap all the arrows back out, which isnt good for the tips.

I have a "Hybrid King" target on order, which will arrive in a week.


----------

